# Getting ready for promo



## bi0phreak420

The Tude is having a huge promo on March 4th -7th I am definatley order up some seeds..Anyone else going to and is so what are you gonna order im looking for ideas


----------



## Jericho

Check out the promo video hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p5FyBwo1jWs

Looks good for 30 pound spent on seeds you get extra = 8 free seeds + UFO goodies + free Bday gift on check out + go in a draw for a trip to Amsterdam. Not bad.

Not sure what i will order yet, I have stayed away as didnt want to spent money but with that offer its kind of hard not to spend.


----------



## bi0phreak420

yep thats too good of a deal to pass up...


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'm definitely in. I was going to make an order earlier today, but I've already got the freebies they're giving now on my tahoe og and satori order. 

I'm wanting to pick up some of mosca's C99 BX1. Probably pick up a pack of DNA genetics. And maybe plush berry if it's in.


----------



## benamucc

I want to soo badly, but I'm going to force myself to clean out my safe first.  

Either a North Cali bag seed, or Nirvana Silver Pearl...

AWESOME sale tho.  PLEASE SUPPORT OUR SPONSER!!

I'll be buying a t-shirt or some other shwag instead!!  GO ATTITUDE!!


----------



## Jericho

benamucc said:
			
		

> I want to soo badly, but I'm going to force myself to clean out my safe first.
> 
> Either a North Cali bag seed, or Nirvana Silver Pearl...
> 
> AWESOME sale tho.  PLEASE SUPPORT OUR SPONSER!!
> 
> I'll be buying a t-shirt or some other shwag instead!!  GO ATTITUDE!!



You sure? its only 30 quid for a great load of seeds back. Good thing about seeds is you can store them for years 

and everyone if you are going to purchase then try to use the banner above when purchasing, that way we support MP as well.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

I'll make sure to click the banner when ordering. Good point there Jericho.


----------



## bi0phreak420

will do i already have my seeds picked out cant wait til friday


----------



## bi0phreak420

Is it better to have them shipped in original breeder packs or have them re-packed?...Whats the difference???


----------



## benamucc

BUUTTT>>>>> Then I have to wake up at 3am my time to try and get some of the free stuff...

AAANNDDD

I can't make up my freaking mind what to order.  I'm ready for some out of this world, rock my socks, scare me high.  :hitchair:

I'm wiling to wait for a sativa, but if I'm waiting on a sativa i'd really like to see a good final weight too.


----------



## bi0phreak420

KC Brains...Nirvana Ice....and Purple Bud is what im ordering....Does anyone know which is better to have them shipped in original breeders pack or to have them re-packed...and whats the difference


----------



## jeb5304

COUCHLOCKME said:


> ATTITUDE'S MARCH BDAY PROMO.
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Sage
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Kushage
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Burmese Kush
> 2x Reg T.H. Seeds - Dark Star
> 2x Reg T.H. Seeds - Heavy Duty Fruity
> 1x G-13 Seeds - Brand New Strain (TBA)
> 
> Plus U.F.O. freebies on top of this.
> Only March 4th - 7th!!
> 
> A chance to win a trip to Amsterdam.Also ther will be a special birthday page, where you will be able to pick one free gift ranging from Attitude Tshirts, DNA clothing, Tins, lighters, Bags, etc. This will be first come first served.
> 
> all free with 50$ purchase
> USE coupon code 420 for 10% off. Attitude Seed Bank








 nice promo.i seen this. they giving away some swag too. i want a dna shirt.


----------



## JollyGreenGigante

awesome promo~! got the 10% off using that link i hope i win the trip to the dam. ordered cali connection tahoe and got a lot of free seeds. full of win!


----------



## Locked

I dont need anymore goddam beans but I can't pass this promo up.....I hate being addicted to buying beans....


----------



## SensiStarFan

I had started a thread for people to share what they got through attitude's promo then realized this thread was here so I deleted the other one.  I wasn't planning on picking anything up but I didn't want to miss out on all the freebies so I placed an order today. I REALLY wanted to try some of DJ Shorts genetics but I also really really really want to try growing some Sour Diesel so I went with that instead. I thought it might be a fun thread for everyone that took advantage of the promo to share what they picked up. 

So this is what I ordered
Cali Connection Original Sour Diesel
Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds 

And I am supposed to be receiving for free all of the following....
FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity
FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar
FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush


-SSF-


----------



## jungle

I will jump in here to because I ordered from attitude a few minutes ago. Ordered Cannalope Haze by DNA gentics myn favorite strain as far as I know. . And some Columbian Gold From World of seeds. I wasn't offered any birthday stuff. Not a big deal. But I looked at some of the free seeds and there seems to be some keepers . So hopefully everytrhing will go ok and I'll have hopefully my favorite strain in my next grow.  I will look around to find out where to subscribe for the free trip. That be fun....gl everyone . I found the e mail address for the trip so I sent that in. I think if the B day stuff is available thats when we get to choose through emailing [email protected]. Ok one last edit...I think i missed out on b day thing because i was supose to go to b page and add it to the order. I was thinking something was going to reveal it self to me to tell me what to do. I'll learn to follow instructions someday. ok i'm done.


----------



## oldsman

I can't wait for the beans to get here.This will be my first try with something other than bagseed.I ordered a couple of skunk strains along with some super cali haze.It's supposed to be a super auto.I definately will pop the WW bean in the first go around.Hell I'm likely to plant all the beans and see what happens.This is going to be fun.


----------



## proto

i ordered og chem from connoisseur genitics and will get a free pack from them and i got africa kwazulu from w.o.s..118$ with shipping and i'll get 22 free seeds!can't beat it!


----------



## Chewbongo

ok i went all kc brains, i got the northern lights special, the haze special, brazilxkc, and ofcourse all the freebies. i will be starting the heavy duty fruity and the 2 kush strains first.
any one know how long attitude usually takes to get to the states once ure order has been dispatched??


----------



## v35b

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> ok i went all kc brains, i got the northern lights special, the haze special, brazilxkc, and ofcourse all the freebies. i will be starting the heavy duty fruity and the 2 kush strains first.
> any one know how long attitude usually takes to get to the states once ure order has been dispatched??


 
I put an order in yesterday the 4th..My account shows they were shipped today. They say shipping normaly takes 5-10 days, but can take up to 21days.


----------



## woodydude

Think I need to stay away from ordering anything while a bit baked. Placed my first Tude order, feeling dead pleased with myself for gettin the special offers, free seeds etc for spending over £30 but have forgotten what I ordered!!!!!! I went for pick & mix and know I got a PE fem but the others I aint a clue so I will get a nice surprise when they arrive!!!


----------



## fruity86

you can check you order history woody or do you want a surprise ? i know id be lookin haha


----------



## bi0phreak420

I picked up KC Brains Brazil,KC Brains Sweet Dreams ,and Nirvana Ice....cant wait:48:


----------



## dman1234

i just ordered and here is what i got.
i bought the Larry OG and the rest came for free.


Cali Connection Larry Og Kush Seeds  Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds  

FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized

FREE SEED T H Seeds Kushage Feminized

FREE SEED T H Seeds S.A.G.E Feminized

UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash

FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity

FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar

FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized

UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow

UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +


----------



## SensiStarFan

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i just ordered and here is what i got.
> 
> UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Blue Hash
> UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
> UFO#1Dinafem Seeds Critical +


 
NICE!  They must have changed up the Dinafem seeds because the ones I got yesterday with my order were different (all the others are the same).
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel
UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow
UFO#3 Dinafem Seeds Powerkush

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234

well i guess we can follow each others grows, i have a feeling there will be a few of us with simmilar freebie grows coming up.


----------



## v35b

Looks like we cleared out the stock of Tahoe OG...Just checked..Got mine and there on the way..


----------



## Rosebud

Satori, Flo  are sold out...


----------



## bi0phreak420

does any one know what that G13 freebie is yet????


----------



## v35b

:confused2:


----------



## SensiStarFan

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Satori, Flo are sold out...


 
Yea I'm actually worried about my order.  After I placed it and paid for it I went back to the site a few hours later to look up something about the strain I ordered and they are now out of the Cali Connection Original Sour Diesel I purchased.  Today when I went to check on the status of my order it says "Processing and packing" meaning it still hasn't been shipped   Hopefully they had enough beans to fill my order and it doesn't get delayed until they receive more Cali Connection seeds.
-SSF-


----------



## jungle

From my experience you will have your beans. If they took your order. You probly got in on time. I know one time I was looking for some cannalope  and they were always out and one day they had it in stock so I ordered it. And then the same thing happened . Iy showed there wasnt anymore. But i recieved the beans so I believe they ran out after your order hope this helps.


----------



## woodydude

I had forgot what I ordered but looked at the email confirmation and I bought
G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Dutch Passion Brainstorm Feminized Seeds
Sativa Seeds Blackjack Feminized
Resin Seeds L.A. Ultra Feminized
Plus the same free seeds as others.
I looked for the Cali Con beans but they were sold out by the time I looked.
I thought I would try some strains to see what I liked which is why I went for pick & mix.

Anyway, dman hinted at it but since a lot of us will have the same seeds from the freebies, a group gj may be an idea. I would be up for it. Once people start receiving their orders maybe get one going. My order status is now at packing, shipped within 3 days and I am in the UK so hopefully a delivery by next Friday would be good!
W


----------



## SensiStarFan

woodydude said:
			
		

> I had forgot what I ordered but looked at the email confirmation and I bought
> Resin Seeds L.A. Ultra Feminized
> 
> Anyway, dman hinted at it but since a lot of us will have the same seeds from the freebies, a group gj may be an idea. I would be up for it.W


 
   Hey woodydude.  I am trying to grow some LA Ultra from seed right now as well and I have a female just starting it's second week of flower.  So far it looks amazing.  Hopefully it finishes as well as it is hyped.  Good luck with your grow!  Also, it is a little premature since the sale is still going on but I went ahead and started a freebie grow group here:
http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55005

-SSF-


----------



## woodydude

Nice 1 SSF, will subscribe and maybe join when my beans arrive.


----------



## bi0phreak420

does any one know what that G13 freebie is yet????


----------



## SensiStarFan

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> does any one know what that G13 freebie is yet????


 
Guess we will have to wait and see what they send. In the promo on attitude's website it just says, "1 X BRAND NEW G13 LABS SEEDS (TBA)"

But if you go into the G-13 Labs seed section on attitude's website and list their strains from newest to oldest, it shows two new strains coming to attitude soon with images of the strains still pending. One is "G13 Labs Sour AK feminized", and the other is "G13 Labs Hypnotic feminized". All of the free seeds they are giving away with your order you are getting either one seed if the strain is feminized or two seeds if the strain is regular. Seeing as we are only getting one G13 Labs seed I bet it is a feminized seed. And since G13 labs is introducing these two new feminized strains to attitude I am willing to bet it is one of those two.

-SSF-


----------



## Rockster

I'm actually doing a promo with Attitude, a 2 for 1 of Kaliman seeds Cheese#1 running from 1st April for 60 days.


----------



## woodydude

Dispatched.
Could be here tomorrow


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Rockster said:
			
		

> I'm actually doing a promo with Attitude, a 2 for 1 of Kaliman seeds Cheese#1 running from 1st April for 60 days.



Rockster, I went to pick up a pack of your beans for the Promo but they were out of stock. Any idea when they're gonna get some more of your beans?


----------



## woodydude

Well, thats the beans arrived.
No idea which to crack first but am dying to get the PE on the go!


----------



## Chewbongo

what was the surprise seed from g13??


----------



## woodydude

Oh, I think the "unknown G13 labs" strain is labelled "G13 labs Hypnotic"

G13 Labs Hypnotic Feminized

It is a cross from White Widow and Chronic.

Feminized seeds of this variety are a result of breeding experiments with an original strain of White Widow. She produces short dense plants with broad leaves of a dark green shade suitable for indoor and outdoor cultivation. A compact structure makes this plant ideal for gardens where space might be an issue. Mature plants are very pretty with large flowers turning into chunky nuggets in just 50-55 days. When growing indoors, feminized seeds of this marijuana variety respond well to all growing methods. By the end of flowering, a nice floral aroma starts to appear and remains in the cured product.

CHRONIC Cannabis seeds flower within 10 weeks. It's cannabis seeds produce a mild, sweet smell that develops while flowering. The White Widow is the mother of the famous The result is a spectacular variety rich in cannabinoids. Plant medium size, which needs a few days to achieve internal growth in the size desired. Structurally it seems to NYCD but aromatic nuances White Widow express their presence at this junction.White Widow is a real bendition for therapeutic uses, it makes this strain highly recommended for medical use.


----------



## Chewbongo

much thanks woody


----------



## dman1234

Mine are really late this is copied and pasted from their site.

Dispatched on:
Jan 01 1970


----------



## oldsman

I'm an outdoor grower.Alot of the freebies I will be getting seem more suited for indoors,will this make a big difference if grown outdoors?Will they not do as well or be more prone to problems?


----------



## niteshft

Any plant that can be grown indoors can be grown outdoors as well if your growing season is long enough for the flowering period. The flowering period is the #1 thing to look for in determining which seeds you need for your particular area.


----------



## Locked

niteshft said:
			
		

> Any plant that can be grown indoors can be grown outdoors as well if your growing season is long enough for the flowering period. The flowering period is the #1 thing to look for in determining which seeds you need for your particular area.




:yeahthat:

Only other thing I cld add wld be how mold resistant they are if you are in an area that has those problems.


----------



## oldsman

thanks guys.I wasn't sure and I'm foaming at the mouth to try the white widow from DinaFem.Heck I'm foaming at the mouth just for some good seeds and to grow something with a name.


----------



## Chewbongo

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Mine are really late this is copied and pasted from their site.
> 
> Dispatched on:
> Jan 01 1970


 
wow dman, thats some long waitin, i would be complainin, lmfao


----------



## dman1234

Seeds arrived to day, with a few goodies thrown in.


----------



## dman1234

There was a baggie that i wasnt expecting it say NL automatic FEM, LMAO.

i didnt know it could be an auto and a fem, its got me scared


:confused2:         :bolt:


----------



## Chewbongo

Any one in the states get there seeds yet


----------



## SensiStarFan

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Any one in the states get there seeds yet


 
I ordered Friday the 4th and I'm still waiting on East Coast.

-SSF-


----------



## jungle

No and it's been about 11 days now. I'm not worried cause they said they were busy. If I don't get them by this coming monday I'll be surprised. I usually get them about 7 days after i order, and the last time 10 days. But there was a Holiday involved. I'm thinking the promo bottled necked them some as to where they might be 3 to 4 days behind schedule because of the buisness. Hope this helps some.


----------



## bi0phreak420

Im in Ohio and i have nothing yet I ordered on the 4th


----------



## bi0phreak420

nor did i get a response when i called them or by e-mail.......


----------



## Chewbongo

Wow ok, yes important sure they r busy busy. Thank y'all


----------



## umbra

I got mine..on the east coast. Took 5 days from order. I bought all of Bodhi's and Gage's strains. I got all kinds of freebies. Already have every Riot's bean.


----------



## dman1234

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> Any one in the states get there seeds yet


 
im in Canada and i got mine, not the states but the same side of the pond.


----------



## Chewbongo

Well maybe mine will show up today


----------



## bi0phreak420

I doubt it dont get ur hopes up hey still wont answer the phone or there e mail...they aint gettin no more of my money thats fo show


----------



## my my

I bought during there **sale** with all the freebies!

I recieved my t-shirt On Monday of this week!
have some TCVG A6's to do a test grow with, then i will start playing with my order from the tude.
This is my 2nd purchase from the Tude, and have had no issues (problems) either time.
I learnt with the first order tho not to pay any attention to the tracking info..
they will get there when they get there imo.
My My


----------



## umbra

my my said:
			
		

> I bought during there **sale** with all the freebies!
> 
> I recieved my t-shirt On Monday of this week!
> have some TCVG A6's to do a test grow with, then i will start playing with my order from the tude.
> This is my 2nd purchase from the Tude, and have had no issues (problems) either time.
> I learnt with the first order tho not to pay any attention to the tracking info..
> they will get there when they get there imo.
> My My


I still have all kinds of TCVG's beans...I'll get to them...eventually, lol.


----------



## Chewbongo

Y





			
				bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> I doubt it dont get ur hopes up hey still wont answer the phone or there e mail...they aint gettin no more of my money thats fo show


 
Nah they will get more of my money. Important sure they had tons of orders. Just gotta be patient.


----------



## my my

Umbra, so many beans, so little space..lol..
lol.... Heck i am just a week or so away from finishing my first grow.
the A6's are not fem beans, so i want to grow them out, and them play and do some cloning with the fem seeds.. and for grins and giggles ill probably tho the last ak47 auto fem bean in the veg room with the t-5's..
Mojo for ya!
My My


----------



## bi0phreak420

Well its been 2 weeks now still no package...let me guess be patient right?.the reason im stressin so bad is im movin real soon


----------



## AluminumMonster

BP420, chill brother. I've waited as long as 3.5 weeks for my beans, from the tude. They will come, and even if they dont its not because they didnt ship them, its because customs grabbed'em. I've ordered from attitude 4 times now and never had one problem.


----------



## Roddy

2 weeks is when you start to look for the seeds, not get nervous lol, they'll be there soon! If you're moving, you'll have made a change to address (or will)? If so, they're still gonna make it even if after the move! 

You'll have to remember that these orders have to go through customs, this is after they package and ship which could take a few days before even getting into the mail. 2 weeks is not a bad amount of time for this, worry at 3+ weeks!


----------



## jungle

10 working days and my beans arrived ok today. The free seed they gave me from G13  is sour x ak ...I couldn't be more pleased.....I have diesel, white widow, sage, kusage, burmese kush, heavy Duty Fruity, and Dark Star. for the rest of my freebies. Recieved the columbian gold and cannalope haze also which Iordered..

 so these seeds will be added to my other seed base which consist of

Chocolope, Pineapple Express, OG kush #18, Super Lemon Haze, and Bluewidow.        Hope everyones seeds get to you ok.


----------



## v35b

jungle said:
			
		

> 10 working days and my beans arrived ok today. The free seed they gave me from G13 is sour x ak ...I couldn't be more pleased.....I have diesel, white widow, sage, kusage, burmese kush, heavy Duty Fruity, and Dark Star. for the rest of my freebies. Recieved the columbian gold and cannalope haze also which Iordered..
> 
> so these seeds will be added to my other seed base which consist of
> 
> Chocolope, Pineapple Express, OG kush #18, Super Lemon Haze, and Bluewidow. Hope everyones seeds get to you ok.


 
Still waiting for mine...R U in the US?


----------



## jungle

yes                   living right smack in the middle of usa


----------



## v35b

East coast?


----------



## bi0phreak420

im in Ohio and still have none


----------



## v35b

Michigan


----------



## SensiStarFan

Don't worry guys.  I'm on East coast and I still have not received mine.  But when I look at the tracking information through usps it says my package arrived in the country on 3/17, so it should be here tomorrow or the start of next week.  I ordered mine the first day of the sale, two weeks ago today.

-SSF-


----------



## oldsman

Same story in Florida,no beans yet.My tracking # says it was processed through Jamaica,NY and is in transit to destination,so it should be any day now.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Well i'm sure coming on MP and talking like that is gunna help.


----------



## dman1234

yeah 15 days for a package from europe isnt a big deal, you gotta get over it, oh and i  think you need to read a rule or 2


----------



## bi0phreak420

they have until Monday if my stuff aint here they will be getting a rude phone call and i will be getting my money back


----------



## AluminumMonster

A quote from the FAQS section at Attitude"6.       I have not received my goods yet. 
If choose standard postage and you do not receive your goods within 21 working days, then please contact us. Once you have done so, we will make enquires into the missing parcel with the relevant postal service, to try and track down your shipment, however if are unsuccessful then we cannot be held responsible for the mail service and your quarrel is with them. If you choose the Guaranteed International, we guarantee your parcel for any event of it not arriving to you, and in the event of you not receiving your parcel we will reship your parcel immediately to the original address provided that we do not receive online confirmation of the delivery of your parcel from the mail service, Exclusions from our guarantee include  if you parcel is confirmed as delivered, however you claim to have not received it, in this case you must take this up with the mail service including your mail person to obtain further information where the parcel was delivered to at your property our guarantee is also voided if you enter an incorrect address, as it is your responsibility to ensure we have the correct information to ship your parcel to, 99% of parcels arrive through your door however if your parcel requires collecting then this is your responsibility to collect it. "


21 business days.....Then contact us.....   


If you try to contact them before 21 days they usually dont respond because they know its still in the mail. Give them a chance for cryin out loud.


----------



## benamucc

hahahaha....i LOOVVVEE you guys!!  usps tracking...:doh:  

says delivered yesterday.  running to the mail box

:bolt:


----------



## AluminumMonster

benamucc said:
			
		

> hahahaha....i LOOVVVEE you guys!! usps tracking...:doh:
> 
> says delivered yesterday. running to the mail box
> 
> :bolt:


 



LMFAO!:rofl:


----------



## benamucc

:banana: got it!!

Off to work on the shire!!


----------



## bi0phreak420

benamucc said:
			
		

> :banana: got it!!
> 
> Off to work on the shire!!



where you live???


----------



## woodydude

My guess would be Hobbiton!


----------



## benamucc

Rocky Mtns


----------



## oldsman

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> A quote from the FAQS section at Attitude"6. I have not received my goods yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you try to contact them before 21 days they usually dont respond because they know its still in the mail. Give them a chance for cryin out loud.


I have gotten A package but it didn't have what I ordered so are they going to say o'well tough luck it shows it was delivered.Seems like it's kinda easy to send a shirt just so they can say the package was delivered and keep the $.I'm hoping they messed up my order so that the shirt I did get was the freebie from the giveaway that got sent seperately and got here first.My tracking number doesn't say it's been delivered yet,but it might not be updated yet.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Oldsman,(as in oldsmobile?) were there 2 t-shirts in your order? if the promo came with one and you added one for stealth shipping then you will recieve 2 packages. i tried to find where i read this but when they ship a promo t-shirt they ship it seperately from you bean order.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I meant to ask... did you get 2 tracking numbers?


----------



## Chewbongo

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> they have until Monday if my stuff aint here they will be getting a rude phone call and i will be getting my money back


thats real mature, first off the person u will be rude to most likley has nothing to do with it, and second attitude can not control the postal service


----------



## oldsman

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Oldsman,(as in oldsmobile?) were there 2 t-shirts in your order? if the promo came with one and you added one for stealth shipping then you will recieve 2 packages. i tried to find where i read this but when they ship a promo t-shirt they ship it seperately from you bean order.


Yeah,I love me Oldsmobiles.The other thing you are saying is exactly what I've thought happened and after rechecking my tracking # it states that it passed through a second processing facility just this evening.I feel confident everything is good and that the 'Tude still rocks.


----------



## v35b

nothin better then the 442


----------



## oldsman

:yeahthat:


----------



## v35b

just checked on the location of my beans from the tude...Tracker says the shipment is out for delivery here in Michigan...


----------



## Chewbongo

So i do believe my seeds will be here today. Tracking saYs they went thru the local postal service yesterday and r n transit. So excited.


----------



## bi0phreak420

yep mine should be here today too


----------



## v35b

got my seeds.....g13 was nl auto fem...No t-shirt


----------



## Chewbongo

My seeds made it


----------



## SensiStarFan

got mine, plus a free pack of rolling papers.


----------



## oldsman

v35b said:
			
		

> got my seeds.....g13 was nl auto fem...No t-shirt


Congrats on the new babies.I kinda hope I get that strain as well.


----------



## oldsman

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> got mine, plus a free pack of rolling papers.


SSF,those papers are kinda putting the buggy before the horse ,my fears of not getting mine are all but gone.


----------



## SensiStarFan

oldsman said:
			
		

> SSF,those papers are kinda putting the buggy before the horse ,my fears of not getting mine are all but gone.


 
lol, I thought it was a good sign.  The rolling papers they sent are HUGE.  In my mind I'm thinking the looked at my order and said "Oh crap he is going to be knee deep in great buds, send him some giant rolling papers!"  

-SSF-


----------



## dman1234

i got the rollin pappers also, and i got the NL Fem Auto, not a big fan of fem or auto so im a scared of this little seed, maybe i will let you guys grow it out first, LMAO.


----------



## dman1234

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> yep mine should be here today too


 
did ya get em, 
did ya get em
 huh, huh, 
did you, 
did you get em?

LOL.


----------



## benamucc

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> lol, I thought it was a good sign. The rolling papers they sent are HUGE. In my mind I'm thinking the looked at my order and said "Oh crap he is going to be knee deep in great buds, send him some giant rolling papers!"
> 
> -SSF-


 
:rofl:


----------



## bi0phreak420

well mine came in to but i have to admit some of the seeds look a little shady..I have 3 of my feminized are tiny as hell and some of the other ones are white.I was always told that seeds are suppose to be big and dark colored ..do they re-place seeds that dont germ???


----------



## Chewbongo

No i dont think they do, they r sold as souveniers. And the size of the seeds dont matter. My best seeds so far were tiny tiny


----------



## Hick

> Please Note: The Attitude Seedbank sells all seeds strictly for souvenir purposes only or for storage in case the laws may change and for the conservation of cannabis seeds. Seeds sold by The Attitude may not be germinated in countries not legal to do so.
> WARNING: IT IS A CRIMINAL OFFENSE TO GERMINATE CANNABIS SEEDS IN MOST COUNTRIES


I see this in "red" under every seed description..:


----------



## bi0phreak420

Yeah i guess i will have to wait and see what happens itsgonna be a cpl months before i start anymore


----------



## TheKlonedRanger

Today was a good day MP'ers.

Today I also got in 20 SSH from Mr. Nice, and OG Graze, as well as a couple more C99 hybrids.


----------



## dman1234

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Today was a good day MP'ers.
> 
> Today I also got in 20 SSH from Mr. Nice, and OG Graze, as well as a couple more C99 hybrids.


 

Nice!


----------



## my my

When my order made it safley. I also had the Pack of rolling papers in my package.
I plan to use one of those papers for my current Grow. 
It is killing me waiting untill Thursday to harvest.. I've been tempted tho...lol.
But so far so good, All buds In tact!  So far.  lol.. but Heck tomorrow is tuesday, so Thursday isnt far from then..

Bio, i am indeed a Newbie. but this is my second order from the Tude..

My first order with them, i bought 5 fem Auto ak47's and got 2 feebie female seeds with that order.
So far i have germed 1 of the feebies,, (it was small and white) and it did great untill i put it out in the SunShine too soon, and she passed away.. 
I also sprouted 4 of the 5 AK's.. and all 4 are doing well. so I have had a 100% germ rate with the tudes seeds.
And i think someone already pointed out that the tude probably wouldnt warrantee them if they dont pop.
However **IF** that happened to you. imo best thing to do is contact the beeder of the seeds and be nice in your email or phone call. and I would Bet *most* of the breeders out there would probably send ya something, if None of your seeds germed... But then again that is just a guess on my part.
I don't expect a 100% germ rate tho.
I was also under the belief that **Bag Seeds* you want to use the biggest darkest, Or Striped seeds you can find in the sack.. 
But i think when you step up into the big leaques,    Seed breeders, Im going into it with a open mind, and trying things out...
Best of luck to everyone on there Grows!
My My


----------



## bi0phreak420

my my said:
			
		

> Bio, i am indeed a Newbie. but this is my second order from the Tude..
> 
> My first order with them, i bought 5 fem Auto ak47's and got 2 feebie female seeds with that order.
> So far i have germed 1 of the feebies,, (it was small and white) and it did great untill i put it out in the SunShine too soon, and she passed away..
> I also sprouted 4 of the 5 AK's.. and all 4 are doing well. so I have had a 100% germ rate with the tudes seeds.
> And i think someone already pointed out that the tude probably wouldnt warrantee them if they dont pop.
> However **IF** that happened to you. imo best thing to do is contact the beeder of the seeds and be nice in your email or phone call. and I would Bet *most* of the breeders out there would probably send ya something, if None of your seeds germed... But then again that is just a guess on my part.
> I don't expect a 100% germ rate tho.
> I was also under the belief that **Bag Seeds* you want to use the biggest darkest, Or Striped seeds you can find in the sack..
> But i think when you step up into the big leaques,    Seed breeders, Im going into it with a open mind, and trying things out...
> Best of luck to everyone on there Grows!
> My My


Yeah im not expecting 100% but yeah i have heard alot of good things about them so im gonna take everyone's word..Im sure ill be happy with  the outcome


----------



## jungle

just wanted to report out of six beans from dna genetics 1 of the cannalope seeds looked like it was a total loss.If anyone had the time and seen it it would of been discarded......but it's ok.....the freebies help make up for things like this. Missing out on one seed could be missing out on a nice pheno. But just to say things arn't perfect but still attitudes is very good. And they deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## oldsman

Got mine today and all is well.Loved the free papers(huge bedsheet things).I actually have a rolling machine those are pefect for,no more splicing 2 together for a little while anyhow.I'm already trying to talk the wife into another order.Maybe after I cut the grass,fix the shelf,window and door,wash wax and detail her car,do the laundry,the dishes and fix supper I might can get the whole question out before the yellin' starts.


----------



## bi0phreak420

oldsman said:
			
		

> Got mine today and all is well.Loved the free papers(huge bedsheet things).I actually have a rolling machine those are pefect for,no more splicing 2 together for a little while anyhow.I'm already trying to talk the wife into another order.Maybe after I cut the grass,fix the shelf,window and door,wash wax and detail her car,do the laundry,the dishes and fix supper I might can get the whole question out before the yellin' starts.



I feel you on  that one..Gotta love them honey do's:argue:


----------



## woodydude

oldsman said:
			
		

> Got mine today and all is well.Loved the free papers(huge bedsheet things).I actually have a rolling machine those are pefect for,no more splicing 2 together for a little while anyhow.I'm already trying to talk the wife into another order.Maybe after I cut the grass,fix the shelf,window and door,wash wax and detail her car,do the laundry,the dishes and fix supper I might can get the whole question out before the yellin' starts.



Yaaaaaayyyyy
I smiled and was dead happy when I saw that Olds!!

Have you guys never heard of "Rips" hxxp://www.amazon.co.uk/Sampler-Pack-Packets-Cigarette-rolling/dp/B002W2B34Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1300900521&sr=8-1

Fantastic things, I've been using them for longer than I care to think about, just tear off what you need, rool and away you go, no joining papers,,,,, EVER!!
We used to have competitions who could rool the biggest J,,,,,,, I once did a foot long BLINDFOLDED, my record was 2ft with my eyes open.

Gotta love dem rips!


----------



## oldsman

woodydude said:
			
		

> Yaaaaaayyyyy
> I smiled and was dead happy when I saw that Olds!!


Somebody call the EMS,I done killed Woodydude.Least he died happy with a smile. Once upon a time when I worked as a cashier at a gas station I used and sold Rips.They had different widths also if I recollect.


----------



## woodydude

Yep, red-narrow, green, thicker, blue thickest for big fat beefy joints thicker than a baby's leg! (Or my .....)
My fav's are the narrow ones made from Hemp paper. No nasty bleech in them and smoooooothest J's you will smoke.
Not dead dude, I only look that way when baked


----------

